# Protecting tack?



## Lafitte (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wandering, if barns that don't have lockers, how do you guys keep your tack safe? I know that you can place stuff in lockable trunks, but what about your saddle (western mainly)?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well we have a 'private' tack area. Now it is currently in need of a door with a lock because people don't know how to ask -_- but we keep our personal stuff in there and I will soon be buying a locking trunk of somesort for my bridles/halters/boots and such


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

chain the saddle to the rack that is what I do people are in and out of the barn and some of them I know and some I do not


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

I keep my name on my little stuff (i.e. boots, towels, grooming supplies, bottles, etc) 
dont really have to worry about anybody taking my stuff though, even though I am new at the barn the people are warm and friendly, hopefully wont have a problem with "borrowing"..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont have a problem with my saddle possibly being stolen as its the only one with MORGAN on the back a light blue seat and a 147 sticker that I have ever seen hah :]


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to be at a barn with mainly adults. No one has their equipment locked up, and the barn owner is one that does not put up with any kind of B.S. So far I've had no problems!


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Before I was at the barn I'm currently at I bought a saddle bag with two zippers and locked my saddle in it using a luggage lock. Then buy a locking tack box and it should be fine


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I take my saddle and bridle home with me each day. Actually I take everything with me, the back of my truck looks like a tack room at the moment (hey, its even heated lol). I just purchased a tack trunk that Im going to be leaving in one of the empty stalls, and a big ol lock for it. My saddle will still be coming home with me though.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

a lot of items shared a community tack room. I didn't have anything stolen. Thankfully 

I kept grooming supplies in one of those 3 drawer plastic Sterilite storage 'dressers'. Along with any odd things like grain scoop, probis, etc. That lived at my stall door on a small bench.

If I was worried about things (or when we got a bunch of new boarders) I just used my horse trailer. The one I had at the time had a locking tack room!

I don't have that trailer anymore, and I also don't board anymore. But I think that the bigger problem is who doesn't board there, not who actually does.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My tack is always locked up in my trailer. I tack and untack at the trailer and it is always ready to go when we are. Back up to the trailer, load the horses and hit the road. Love keeping my tack in my trailer!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My barn is small and there are just a small handful of boarders. We are each given a locked tack locker for our stuff and a saddle rack directly beneath. I lock as much as I can fit in my locker and bring my saddles home with me. I have a few saddles and I keep them on racks in my spare room and just choose which one I want to ride in when I'm heading to the barn.


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a cover on the bed of my truck that I use everyday (not the one that pulls a trailer!) and I keep it in there most of the time. When I go to shows, it doesn't leave the locked trailer unless it's on my horse or in my hands.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Most people are good about not messing with other peoples stuff. In fact, I think my stuff is the only stuff that people use lol. I tell everyone to label everything...


----------

